# samsung lec750 vs panasonic 50st60 vs panasonic 50gt60



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi could somebody help me with the following at the moment i have a Samsung LE40C750 tv i am after superior picture quality and black levels would the panasonic 50st60 or the Panasonic TX-P50GT60 offer better picture quality than the samsung tv that i have i want to get the very best picture quality from my oppo 105 blu ray player or could anybody recommend a tv that will give me the best picture from my oppo 105 need help asap please :type: :dance: >) addle::boxer::sn::yikes:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

markyboy156 said:


> hi could somebody help me with the following at the moment i have a Samsung LE40C750 tv i am after superior picture quality and black levels would the panasonic 50st60 or the Panasonic TX-P50GT60 offer better picture quality than the samsung tv that i have i want to get the very best picture quality from my oppo 105 blu ray player or could anybody recommend a tv that will give me the best picture from my oppo 105 need help asap please :type: :dance: >) addle::boxer::sn::yikes:


unless you're going to get it professionallly ISF calibrated I'd go with the ST60... probably the best bang for your buck display out there at the moment. Plasmas are the KING of picture quality as long as you treat them with respect (mixing up your viewing sources, not displaying 4x3 or 2.35:1 content for MANY MANY hours on end etc)...


----------

